# Sopressatta di Calabria



## atomicsmoke (Nov 26, 2015)

Just finished drying these.












IMG_20151126_171103.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 26, 2015


















IMG_20151126_171613.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 26, 2015


















IMG_20151126_172109.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 26, 2015






As with my recent cured salamis I followed Len Poli's formulation.

Almost 5 weeks dry time...40% loss.


----------



## alta (Nov 27, 2015)

I can almost taste them.

Do you cryovac them to stop them from continuing to dry out.


----------



## chewmeister (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice looking salumi.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you. Yes, I vac-pac them.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2015)

Looks great! In gearing up to finally get a curing chamber up and running.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 28, 2015)

The only problem with vacpacking is the mold vanishing.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 28, 2015)

I bought some imported sopressatta to compare. Mine tastes nothing like that. The store bought doesn't seem to be fermented; is much dryer; seems the meat was diced , not ground (I remember seeing an old school recipe with diced meat). Also seems there is more chili or paprika in it (judging by colour). I liked it though. But I like mine better.


----------



## evan m brady (Nov 29, 2015)

I'd be careful with this one. What makes a Calabrian soppressata special is the peppers. Len Poli doesn't really push standards of identity... My argument is like if you were making a Chorizo and I told you not to use Pimenton, would it be Chorizo? Same applies here. Not using an imported pepper powder or paste from Calabria I would have a hard time calling it Soppressata di Calabria... They also don't use beef middles in a traditional Calabrese, but a hog middle. Color should be deep red too.

I sell all Calabrian products, and can help if you'd like in making an authentic product. I linked you to the authentic products used in Calabria...













Soppressata di Calabria - New.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Nov 29, 2015


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 29, 2015)

Ha! Ha! I actually don't have any authentic ingredient in this sausage. But that's how Len P called it , and since I used his formulation...

As much as we want we won't make authentic salumi with industrial pork.

Thank you for commenting.

Both Poli's and Rhulman's recipe indicate a very small amount of pepper product (flakes). What would be the % of pepper products in an authentic formulation?


----------



## mrmojorisin (Dec 7, 2015)

I made Sopressatta yesterday and I used Calabrian peppers.  those suckers aren't cheap.


----------

